# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Kartal Yuvası - İsmail Şener

## Öztürk

KARTAL YUVASI

Kartal yuvasındaydı
Gecenin karanlığında.
Sert bakışlarını saklamadı
Sabahın ayazında.
XXX
Ateş düştü yuvasına birden
Uçtu göğe doğru aniden
Avladı çakalları tepelerinden
Yuvasına döndü yeniden.
XXX
Teker teker kardeşlerini saydı
Birkaçından ses alamadı
Bütün şanıyla haykırdı
Sesi bütün dünyada yankılandı.
XXX
Yummadı gözlerini hilali için
Terketmedi yuvasını yıldızı için
Verdi kanını kırmızısı için
Türk ordusu yılmaz vatanı için.

İsmail ŞENER

----------

